# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - CD recorder = CD regjistrues

## edspace

> CD Recorder => Regjistrues CD


Regjistrues (i) CD i përshtatet më mirë me gramatikës shqipe, por unë kam përdorur përkthimin CD-Regjistrues me qëllim që të mos humbasë akronimi CD-R (CD-Regjistrues) që përdoret kudo. Në gjuhën shqipe kemi shembuj të tjerë fjalësh të përbëra nga dy emra, si psh: rroba-larës, rroba-qepës. Prandaj, mendoj se mund të përdorim fjalët CD-Regjistrues, DVD-Regjistrues duke ruajtur kështu shkurtimet CD, CD-R, CD-RW, etj. Nëse e përkthejmë si Regjistrues (i) CD, atëherë edhe fjala CD (Compact Disc) duhet të përkthehet si Disk Kompakt/Ngjeshur, duke e kthyer akronimin CD në DK dhe përkthimin CD Recorder në Regjistrues i DK. Një përkthim i tillë do e largonte shumë kuptimin origjinal të gjuhës, prandaj unë jam i mendimit të përkthejmë si CD-Lexues, CD-Regjistrues, DVD-Regjistrues, e kështu me rradhë.

----------

